# PL training



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2016)

So after a good 5-6 months with a BB trainer,
I feel the need to get back to PL training....
I feel like I'm stalling out with this trainer, I've told him to increase weight to get me in the 5-8 rep range and start adding free weights into the mix but after 2months with no improvement, stagnant workouts, missed days, etc I'm moving on.....shxt just started going downhill lol

So i need some help getting back into the PL regime;
I was thinking a 4day upper/lower split or should i do like a bench/squat/DL/Press day with accessory work to compliment?

I just wanna get back to lifting heavy free weights again.....fuk those machines lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2016)

I also plan on getting some new/better equipment for my home gym

I've seen guys talking about rogue so this would be a nice upgrade from my current squat stand since i can get the safety spotter arms and not worry about dying on the bench lol






A wall mounted pull up bar (the flip on door ones don't work in my apt and an adjustable dumbbell set


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2016)

Some people require different frequencies of training I think but I would start off benching 2-3 times a week, squat twice a week, pull once a week. What programs have you done before?
Rogue has some real good shit. Just ordered a new rack and other shit from them. That one will do just fine with a bench and a decent bar.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2016)

I've worked with PeanutsOfButter before....gonna get back with him soon but just need a starting point

You flat bench 3x a week or do 2x Flat/1x Incline
I barely worked legs with my old trainer but he was more focused on building up symmetry in my upper body
Arms/shoulders ended up evening out but i need to get those adjustable dumbbells to keep it that way


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2016)

Upper lower upper lower is good. I'll be starting that tomorrow. A little westside. 

And rogue should be having some sales tomorrow for cyber Monday Trini. Check em out


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2016)

And Trini get the dumbbells I just got. 200 bucks for 200 pounds. They are awesome for the price.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And Trini get the dumbbells I just got. 200 bucks for 200 pounds. They are awesome for the price.



Which one....i searched Titan on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0087T8UOE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480287408&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=titan+dumbbells&dpPl=1&dpID=41aGZXZDUOL&ref=plSrch

Or

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ZSS25KM/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480287408&sr=8-2&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=titan+dumbbells&dpPl=1&dpID=410Z-juKj7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> I've worked with PeanutsOfButter before....gonna get back with him soon but just need a starting point
> 
> You flat bench 3x a week or do 2x Flat/1x Incline
> I barely worked legs with my old trainer but he was more focused on building up symmetry in my upper body
> Arms/shoulders ended up evening out but i need to get those adjustable dumbbells to keep it that way


The only ones that should be working on "symmetry" are the ones that already have all the mass they need on their body. You recover from benching so fast that any less than twice a week would be too long and you would see diminished return. Squats and deads obviously are much more taxing but they also incorporate more fast twitch muscle fibers which take longer to recover.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes the titan ones are the ones I have. Theyre awesome for the price.


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2016)

All that PLing stuff that worked before will work again. What worked for you will work again; no reason to doubt your prior experience. Dance with the girl you came with brother.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 27, 2016)

This seems like it'll work;

Mon- Bench/Squat
Wed- Bench/Deads
Fri- Bench/Squats

should i add some sort of accessory work to em or should i just do 8-10 sets of each? 
I.E. 4sets of Bench than 4sets of Squats


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2016)

Start with two times a week for bench. 3 is a lot in my opinion. I've always done one day for comp bench and one day for close grip. Worked for me

And yes do accessory work also Trini. That's important.


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2016)

Like Ecks said, plug in that accessory work. Maybe take out one of those Bench days and make it shoulders. Military presses or DB Press. Frequency and volume is highly dependent on a persons MRV. You have to figure that out to know what you can get away with.


----------



## snake (Nov 28, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> This seems like it'll work;
> 
> Mon- Bench/Squat
> Wed- Bench/Deads
> ...



You left out bench on Tue & Thu. Lol 

Noooo !! You're on the fast track to tendinitis at best and at worst, well we won't go there.

Just me here but why not hit the squats first and then the bench. Attack the toughest first. (Don't tell X  I said that.)


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll have to sit down and actually draw something up, just throwing out ideas for now;
I wanna get in 2solid months of start up training before getting back with Pillar

I'll order those dumbbells this week if not tomorrow X,
Depending on what rogue puts up for sale.....It'd be awesome if they had a sale on that squat rack

Maybe I'll just splurge and get everything at once lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 28, 2016)

Trini I just did a push push legs the past month and a half and I loved it. Gonna start my powerlifting training tomorrow. I was still benching squatting and pulling but I added a lot of volume to the accessory work. PPL is a cool program and allows I to hit everything twice a week. I recommend it until u start up with pillar


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 28, 2016)

Is there a benefit to using a trap bar for deads instead of the regular straight bar?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 28, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> Is there a benefit to using a trap bar for deads instead of the regular straight bar?



Your vagina might get tighter

Trap bar deads are a good assistance movement but should not replace normal deadlifts. Its more of a squat with the trap bar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> Is there a benefit to using a trap bar for deads instead of the regular straight bar?



Trap bar deads are for squats. The weight is Midfoot not in front of you.

You have two choices and I know your equipment is a little limited but that shouldn't matter much.  Bars n' plates is all it takes.

Option A.
Day 1
Squat  6 triples around 80 to 85%
Squat assistance such as paused squats 
Supplemental work such as extensions and curls with bands 

Day 2 
Bench 5x5 at around 70 to 75%
Bench assistance such as slingshot bench wide grip close grip etc 
Supplemental work for delts Triceps and upper back

Day 3 
Deadlift 15 x2
Deadlift assistance such as deficits etc...
Supplemental work for hams ass and upper back 

Just rotate the reps each week so each lift does 5x5 6x3 15x2 once per 3 week wave.

Option B is more competition specific gets rapid results but can beat the shit out of you. If you aren't at the top of your recovery game this might not be for you.

Day 1 
Squat heavy triple 
Bench assistance repetition 
Squat assistance 5 to 7 rep range 
Supplemental work

Day 2 
Bench moderate for set of 5 
Deadlift assistance for reps 
Bench assistance 
Supplemental work 

Day 3
Deadlift moderate heavy for doubles 
Squat assistance for reps
Deadlift assistance 
No Supplemental work 

Day 4 
Active recovery... Basically do yoga and ballet.

Again rotate the rep schemes for 3 week waves and swap out the assistance lifts. BTW an assistance lift is a conjugate  (not to be confused with conjugal) of the competition lift.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trap bar deads are for squats. The weight is Midfoot not in front of you.
> 
> You have two choices and I know your equipment is a little limited but that shouldn't matter much.  Bars n' plates is all it takes.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for posting this Pillar! Im sure this will be helpful for lots of people trying to get into or back into PL training. Much respect for all your support here to the community.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this Pillar! Im sure this will be helpful for lots of people trying to get into or back into PL training. Much respect for all your support here to the community.



Jol has written stuff on how to program too so go look for that as well.  This isn't all that hard, writing a program that is.  It's easy if you follow some very basic principles and are willing to work very hard and deal with some to a lot of pain.

The payday though is having someone fix your technique.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Jol has written stuff on how to program too so go look for that as well.  This isn't all that hard, writing a program that is.  It's easy if you follow some very basic principles and are willing to work very hard and deal with some to a lot of pain.
> 
> The payday though is having someone fix your technique.



Ya, ive read his old threads, some of it went over my head honestly.... but it was helpful. Where the heck is Jolly anyways???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Ya, ive read his old threads, some of it went over my head honestly.... but it was helpful. Where the heck is Jolly anyways???



Probably prepping things up north for the big day... writing out his shit list. Checking it twice and all that stuff.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably prepping things up north for the big day... writing out his shit list. Checking it twice and all that stuff.



Haha hes playing with all his little elves....


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2016)

Who's better than you Pillar,
I'm gonna go with option B...just need some tailored advice

How's this look?
I wanna incorporate DBs into the supplemental work to keep up with the symmetry between my left/right side

I assume i can go moderate-heavy on these....keeping the rep ranges between 8 & 10





PillarofBalance said:


> Just rotate the reps each week so each lift does 5x5 6x3 15x2 once per 3 week wave.
> 
> Option B is more competition specific gets rapid results but can beat the shit out of you. If you aren't at the top of your recovery game this might not be for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> Who's better than you Pillar,
> I'm gonna go with option B...just need some tailored advice
> 
> How's this look?
> ...



12 to 15 reps is gay.  Lower that.

Recovery is going to be a bitch here. Don't underestimate what I had written out.  You still have my email? Let's talk. Don't want to give away all my secrets for cramming volume into tight spaces.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> 12 to 15 reps is gay.  Lower that.
> 
> Recovery is going to be a bitch here. Don't underestimate what I had written out.  You still have my email? Let's talk. Don't want to give away all my secrets for cramming volume into tight spaces.



Replied.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> 12 to 15 reps is gay.



How dare you!

View attachment 3459


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 29, 2016)

Prilepins chart. Learn it, Love it, Use it, get stronger, fuk white women

Or just listen to Pillar....

Also, stay away from Option B unless you are peaking for a meet. It's not worth it if you're not competing.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Prilepins chart. Learn it, Love it, Use it, get stronger, fuk white women
> 
> Or just listen to Pillar....
> 
> Also, stay away from Option B unless you are peaking for a meet. It's not worth it if you're not competing.



A quick google search lead me to this lol
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11672-Prilepin-Chart-and-How-To-Design-Your-Own-Powerlifting-Program

Which activated my I.C.E (Inner City Education)
And i began to start graffiting my wall......


----------



## Muffy (Dec 19, 2016)

I am reading this post and I cannot understand anything...My brain went all mushy


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> ....
> Again rotate the rep schemes for 3 week waves and swap out the assistance lifts. BTW an assistance lift is a conjugate * (not to be confused with conjugal) *of the competition lift.


I would like a conjugal day please


----------

